# Leslie 110 needs



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Just picked up a mint condition Leslie 110 cab. What do I need to be able to run my guitar through it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

to talk to Lars... 

http://www.captain-foldback.com/ the manual is there. You need a powered signal and a way to switch speeds


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I use to have a preamp Leslie box when I ran my VOX Continental thru a Leslie.

HEre is a picture of what they look like.
http://www.trekii.com/UC1A.html

Bottom line, all these boxes have a quarter inch ( guitar cable ) input and one or more Leslie cable outputs.
They also all have a footswitch to control the Leslie speed.

HEre is where you need to be carefull...your Leslie will have a thick cable attachment that could be 5 - 7 -9 or whatever pins.
Your preamp box need to have the right LEslie cable adaptor that matches your LEslie.
Andf of cource you will need that LEslie cable too.

Good luck as I am sure your guitar will sound great thru a LEslie. Seen it done many times.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

While the preamps make it easy they run $150.. Lars can wipe up a 6 pin connector with a 1/4" input and some kind of switching pedal thing.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya I emailed him, just waiting to hear back from him. I would still need an amp to power it though?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sproul07 said:


> Ya I emailed him, just waiting to hear back from him. I would still need an amp to power it though?


Ya there is no amp. The powered version only had a 20 watt amp. Try it as an exstention speaker. You also need to supply power to the motors. There is a 6 pin plug on the control box. You will need a female plug. Hammonds' originally supplied AC through those big cables. I wire my leslies separate. 

The wiring is _Speaker on pins 1 & 6, 3 & 4 AC input, 2 & 5 relay _(similar to 147 hookup) If you took a pedal box and mounted two foot switches. One on pins 1 & 6 that controls the sound and one switch hooked to 2 and 5 to make it fast and slow. Then you could put a short AC cord to pins 3 & 4.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably goes without saying, BUT... don't overpower the Leslie. You don't want to spoil all that vintage swirly goodness by blowing the drivers.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I was planning using a 50w amp. too much?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sproul07 said:


> I was planning using a 50w amp. too much?


Is this the one that was Paul's? What is the speaker? They usually aren't rated for that high. As gtone said it's about the swirl and not the distortion. But you could drop in a heavier speaker but the doppler effect makes it seem a bit louder.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If you're using a 50 watt amp, be careful not too crank it up too high. If you're playing live or recording, the swirl effect is picked up nicely with two mikes placed 180 degrees apart on either side of the Leslie cab. For live situations where you need the volume, this works like a charm in bringing your level up in a loud band mix. I've had great results with a two amp setup - one distorted sound and one run clean or with a bit of grit driving the Leslie. Warning - Leslie swirl is addictive (in a good way!).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

gtone said:


> Warning - Leslie swirl is addictive (in a good way!).


Ya think? ....


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

gtone said:


> If you're using a 50 watt amp, be careful not too crank it up too high. If you're playing live or recording, the swirl effect is picked up nicely with two mikes placed 180 degrees apart on either side of the Leslie cab. For live situations where you need the volume, this works like a charm in bringing your level up in a loud band mix. I've had great results with a two amp setup - one distorted sound and one run clean or with a bit of grit driving the Leslie. Warning - Leslie swirl is addictive (in a good way!).


So split your signal coming from your guitar? One to the main amp and one to the Leslie?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If using a separate amp. then split the signal some where after the guitar, play around with what effects work. What is your regular amp these days? You could also feed an post amp signal into the leslie.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> If using a separate amp. then split the signal some where after the guitar, play around with what effects work. What is your regular amp these days? You could also feed an post amp signal into the leslie.


Im using a 50w Hiwatt as my main amp but I have another 50w head I was going to power the Leslie with


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

sproul07 said:


> Im using a 50w Hiwatt as my main amp but I have another 50w head I was going to power the Leslie with


Does your Hiwatt or other amp have a line out? If so, you could slave the second amp in a wet/dry (if you integrate reverb, delay, etc.) or a clean/dirty configuration. Or, as shoretyus has suggested, you could just split the signal and run it to the two separate amps with one driving the Leslie.

Another slick way to split the signal would be through a time-based effect (say an echo/delay unit) like a Deluxe Memory Man with both both clean and effected outs. In this scenario, you could run the clean signal to your higher gain amp and the effected signal to the amp driving the Leslie. Personally, I think the Leslie effected signal works great with a bit of delay (can be very spacey - think "Dark Side of the Moon" with a very slow rotation) and a bit of slow phase shift or flange can be interesting also. A reverb effect with a long dwell can lend a very shimmery effect that also sounds great with a Leslie.

Have fun - you're opening up a whole world of new tones to explore!


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Any suggestions for mics or mic techniques?


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I'm brining up this post because I just played my guitar through a Leslie 125 and its awesome. I have it in my bedroom powered by my Fender PrincetonII. Its really inspiring, and the Leslie cabinet makes everything so smooth, no harsh highs. My Leslie has an original, gold label 50 watt Jensen c12n, which also sounds great.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Buzz said:


> I'm brining up this post because I just played my guitar through a Leslie 125 and its awesome. I have it in my bedroom powered by my Fender PrincetonII. Its really inspiring, and the Leslie cabinet makes everything so smooth, no harsh highs. My Leslie has an original, gold label 50 watt Jensen c12n, which also sounds great.


I pulled a C12N out of a 125 for my Deluxe.. awesome


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Call Mike over at Vintage Tonewheels, located in London. He should be able to put you in the right direction on the conversion to suit your needs. He's done work for me in the past, and has done a great job.


----------

